# sealing hash up?



## Ruffy (Sep 15, 2011)

what do i do when the hash has dried enough? i have some that dried out and wont really stay together now.very crumbly. wrap in seran wrap? long term storage? thanks all


----------



## mjrivers (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a small glass jar and it stays good for a long time. I open it everyday to smoke it so i guess thats like burping it lol


----------



## Hick (Sep 15, 2011)

a li'l bit of heat should 'meld' it back together ruff. "Long term" storage,... I've never had any around 'long term'  but while it lasts, I keep it in a film vile or 'script bottle, heat and light being the enemy of thc.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks mjriver & hick. heat & light is bad! kool. im makin enough (2-3 oz) that should last me @ least a yr


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2011)

:ciao: *Ruffy*...I asked this same question a while back..*Hick  *doesnt save long eough as he said, And I went with the Black 35mm film case and Store in the crisper in fridge..I open every few days to take some out..I still have some maybe 6 months old or better...try takeing the dry crumbly hash place on wax paper and on a diner plate....set on top of the toaster and run a few times..the heat should soften it up me thinks...I think Ill go hit some Bubba Hash now...Hope this helps...

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


*Hick*...Did ya ever get that washing machine Going?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2011)

Uhhhh:huh: ... I forgot some in a glass container once for over a year. It was way back in my drawer. Was an amber/translucent in color and hit really smooth and really put ya out there.


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Hick*...Did ya ever get that washing machine Going?



no I didn't. The potential is certainly there, just needs done "right"..Maybe this falls harvest.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks boys sounds great. the mighty might hash i have now is preeeeemo. yummy black, emmmmm


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever eaten hash strait from the bubble bag? The last time I made some (was the first time I have ever made any other than finger hash) I ate some strait away and found it to be exotically tasty, and I stayed seriously high all the way till the middle of the next day  :stoned:  After a few days of drying, it started to darken and didn't taste as good anymore. 

Anyone ever eat it? Is there a proper drying time/method and/or curing time?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 20, 2011)

Im more concerned HICK dont have a washing machine.
Lol
T4


----------



## Hick (Sep 21, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Im more concerned HICK dont have a washing machine.
> Lol
> T4


Why?..:confused2:.. the 'crick' ain't froze yet and the o'lady thinks it's cool to get one of those fancy shmancy "fish pedicures" WHILE she's doin' the laundry.   quite the 'multi-tasker' that girl...:rofl:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 21, 2011)

Soundl like a keeper Hick :aok:


----------

